# شرح طريقة حساب أقطار مواسير التغذية بالمياه.



## AHMED2284 (29 أبريل 2017)

شرح طريقة حساب أقطار مواسير التغذية بالمياه.

https://www.file-upload.com/t5rbkiqqywe7

https://www.file-upload.com/cap72w1drv35


----------



## walat77 (1 مايو 2017)

شكرا


----------

